# What have you named your mac?



## Noonster (Dec 9, 2004)

Was round my brothers house tonight and noticed he has labeled his drive "Angel".

Just wondered what others have called theirs??
Please state why / how you came up with the name !!!

Hes also now telling me that he cant believe i havnt thought of a name and better get thinking as 'apparently' i have to name it LOL.


----------



## lurk (Dec 9, 2004)

I haven't named the hard drive but the machine itself is called 'Omppu' which is a diminutive from of apple in finnish.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 9, 2004)

My powerbook hard drive now = tao
work macs .. Panther, Tigger .. and Lost Sould, and NOYFB
Plus iPod hard drives... mini = iPod RAID, and 20 G = iChing

Powerbook will get a new hard drive next week, and I think it'll have 4 partitions, so I'm unsure what to name those ... something else than "MacIntosh HD" for sure


----------



## Noonster (Dec 9, 2004)

lurk said:
			
		

> I haven't named the hard drive but the machine itself is called 'Omppu' which is a diminutive from of apple in finnish.



Thats the bit i ment named - edited first post


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 9, 2004)

I've identified my Quadra 650 as "QuadBox" on my network.  As for my Moto StarMax 4000, I haven't come up with anything for a name.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2004)

'macfly' here. He (yes, my tibook is MALE!) took the name of my first mac: ibook. I transfered the name, because the tibook has a built-in airport card and suits much more to macfly.


----------



## Timmargh (Dec 9, 2004)

My Mac is imaginatively called "Tim's iMac" and the main drive is "Hard one".

*ahem*


----------



## Convert (Dec 9, 2004)

LOL.

I named my powerbook "Sierra", and my Hard Disk "Too Cliché". It's a thing I have, every time I write a new song/poem the title becomes the name of my hard Disk.


----------



## Browni (Dec 9, 2004)

My G4 tower is called 'G4' oddly enough.... 

My winbolws lappy is known as winlap in my LAN.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 9, 2004)

Computer's name is "Snuffalupagus" after the character on Sesame Street.

Hard drives are Apprehension, Seduction and Confusion for no reason other than thay they end in "-ion."


----------



## DanTekGeek (Dec 9, 2004)

my current thinkpad is called _foon_.
foon = spork
spork = spoon/fork
foon > spork

i still havent decided on a name for the powerbook im getting....(less than 2 months now! w00t!)


----------



## Viro (Dec 9, 2004)

My first Powerbook was called Romulus. My iBook is called Motig, my work machine is called Remus and my current Powerbook is called Komek. Guess where the names are from?


----------



## DanTekGeek (Dec 9, 2004)

romulus and remus were the two brothers brought up by wolves. Rome is said  to be built on their den. Rom*e*ulus.


----------



## nanuq (Dec 9, 2004)

My Dual G5 at work is called Nanuq on the network and also for the Hard Drive. Nanuq is eskimo for polar bear [which is the largest of the bear family] and it [G5] is a beast!

At home I have an iMac, it's called Kavik, which is eskimo for wolf. Why? Because it's smaller, but still a great hunter in it's own right. So it fits.


----------



## Pengu (Dec 9, 2004)

Surpise surpise, my parents imac, is called imac. my old g4 tower, is called g4. and you guessed it, my g5 (in sig) is called g5.


----------



## crusader247 (Dec 9, 2004)

i feel uncreative, mines' macG5, mostly for network reasons i guess


----------



## rbb (Dec 9, 2004)

OS X on my PB is Freebird, OpenBSD on the PB is Archer, then all my other machines follow the names of Piper Aircraft, Dakota, Warrior, Commanche, Apache, Aztec, Cadet, Pacer, etc.  Piper named thier airplane after Native Americans and such.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, most of them are named after mathematicians. I carried it over from my time at the Geometry Center. Here are all the current names of my computers running an Apple operating system:
 Milnor (PowerBook G3, Mac OS X v10.2)
 Feynman (ThinkPad, Rhapsody 5.1)
 Euclid (iMac, Mac OS X v10.2)
 Ricci (PM 7500, Rhapsody 5.6)
 Riemann (DEC Celebris, Rhapsody 5.1)
 Fermi (PM 7100, Mac OS 8.6)
 Lorentz (PM 8100, Mac OS 8.1)
 HAL9000 (Quadra 950, Mac OS 8.1)
 Bonnet (Quadra 700, A/UX 3.0)
And here is some of the names of my other (non-Apple) computers:
 Gauss (SGI Indy, IRIX 6.2)
 Morse (SGI Indigo, IRIX 5.3)
 Euler (SGI Indigo, IRIX 5.3)
 Archie (short for Archemedes, SPARCclassic, Solaris 7)
That isn't all my systems, just the ones up and running enough to be named.


----------



## quiksan (Dec 9, 2004)

my naming usually follows some show, movie, cartoon, etc.  
It used to be all strongbad names (stronbad, yellowdart, trogdor, thecheat, bubbs).
But then I rebuilt it and went with seinfeld-related names (pennypacker, varnson, vandelay - from the Puerto Rico Day Parade episode).

Now I'm onto zoolander names - HD: Le Tigre (and now that I think about it, it's just preparing itself for 10.4....)
and my wifi network is mugatu.

I don't like to change my HD name very much at all though - i've found that it - at the very least - messes up Dreamweaver with it's Sites.  When the HD name changes, all the sites have to be redone.  not a huge deal, but enough that I don't like dealing with it much.


my computer is just called quiksan


----------



## pds (Dec 10, 2004)

I got an iPod as a gift and knew I'd have trouble with the kids wanting to use it so I named it Not Yours.  
It didn't work  

iBook is icebook
emac is hoot gibson (with Monster's Inks Geri as the icon)
compaq server is linuks

they are all emotional, spur of the moment decisions made as I was setting the machines up.


----------



## Viro (Dec 10, 2004)

DanTekGeek said:
			
		

> romulus and remus were the two brothers brought up by wolves. Rome is said  to be built on their den. Rom*e*ulus.



Romulus and Remus were twins that supposedly founded Rome. Remus was killed quite early on. But that's not primarily where I was thinking when I named them.

Komek and Motig, together with Romulus and Remus are both characters in the UT series . That's where I got them from. Just so happens that Romulus and Remus are real people as well.


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 10, 2004)

My Dual 1.25Ghz G4 PowerMac is named Client3

My 1Ghz G4 PowerBook is named Client2

and my 700 Mhz G3 iBook with the dead HDD
is named *&$#@&*^%$$###!!!!!!


----------



## MrNivit1 (Dec 10, 2004)

Macintosh HD    

But seriously, I still need to think of a name...


----------



## Noonster (Dec 13, 2004)

Think i am nameing mine Quintra


----------



## rbuenger (Dec 13, 2004)

Hmm, my networked hardware is named a bit after function with a little degree of creativity:

Router (Guess what)
Fortress (The G5 and named so due to the tons of security software running on it)
MiniMe (The P3 running freeBSD)
Phone (The IP-Phone)
Printer (The HP Colorlaser)
Storage (Just a honeypot no real extra pc)
The rest is named simply after the persons using it

No special names for harddrives or non networked devices.


----------



## Mat (Dec 13, 2004)

My drive isn't named, but my iBook is named "The Book"


----------



## texanpenguin (Dec 13, 2004)

My PowerBook is all default.

My brother's Wallstreet PowerBook G3 I named Eskimo; the HDD was called the Esky, and the icon was replaced with an esky icon. The home folder was replaced with an igloo .

I liked that naming strategy and wished I'd implemented it on my own computer instead of his .


----------



## blue&whiteman (Dec 13, 2004)

I call mine "my mac"


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 13, 2004)

My hard drive and machines are named the same.

My G4 is Dreamstatic.
My iBook is Shadowbox.

OS 9 drive is Dreamscape, and my iPod is NightFire.


----------



## michaelsanford (Dec 13, 2004)

I named all my peripherals and nodes after Homestar Runner comics:
 Homestar Runner.local (iMac Snow), Homsar.local (beater iBook ), Trogdor.local (old Dell server that is liable to burst into flames at any minute), Coach Z (iPod that wears a bright green iSkin).


----------



## chevy (Dec 13, 2004)

Albert Einstein, Paul Dirac, Enrico Fermi and Marie Curie.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 13, 2004)

My current powerbook is AK Mobility.
My old G3 B&W was Admiralty
My old (RIP) Performa was Komputer

The primary hard drive is always named Radical Drive
The External firewire HD is called Sparky

I've got a few OSes running under VPC with various names, but who wants to know those


----------



## chevy (Dec 13, 2004)

My VPC OS are named "Hello Bill" and "Goodbye Bill".


----------



## lurk (Dec 14, 2004)

My VPC machine was named "Mato" which means worm.  It was the worm that lived inside the apple, yeah it was cheesy.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 15, 2004)

I just bought a sun Ultra 5  - what should I name it?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 15, 2004)

Howabout "Sunspot" or "Solar Flare"?  Or "Corona"?  Hehe...


----------



## Jeffo (Dec 15, 2004)

I am a star wars fan so here are the names i have used:

Current:
Kessel
Naboo
Yavin
Camino
Endor
Alderaan

Past:
Coruscant
Dantooine
Tatooine
Hoth
Bespin
Amidala


----------



## Jeffo (Dec 15, 2004)

chevy said:
			
		

> My VPC OS are named "Hello Bill" and "Goodbye Bill".



what about "Big Bad Bill" or "Sweet William"?  (van halen reference)


----------



## Cat (Dec 15, 2004)

My PowerBook is Mercury and the HD Quicksilver (yeah, I've got a whole thing going on here ...    )


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 17, 2004)

I have to admit to having a goofy sense of humor -- when I bought my first Mac this past summer, I named it Chili (ie. chili mac).


----------



## RGrphc2 (Dec 17, 2004)

Rob's Laptop

Very Very Original on my behalf, lol.


----------



## Jasoco (Dec 19, 2004)

My computers are always named after my favorite female names since I got my first Mac.

Currently;

My iBook G3's name is Jessica. HD's name is Quadrangle. (Obscure gaming related reference.)

iMac G4's name is Stephanie. HD's name is Bricolage.

iMac G3's name is Heather. Can't remember what the HD name was. It's in my brother's room and turned off. He's sleeping at night for once.


----------

